# Minimum wage



## Vavvav

Can we agree at this point the job is minimum wage gig, almost equivalent to a volunteer position. We are literally spinning our wheels for a loss some days. All the numbers suggest we lose half of the gross, so it takes $30 per hour to end up with $15 per hour which meets Ontario's basic minimum wage. Everyone feel the same? For a family of 4 a living wage is $18 per hour x 2 adults for 35 hours per week each. That's $1260 a week, or just over $6000 per year. 

Considering most Uber drivers average $20 gross per hour (probably the high end) the actual net is $10 per hour. An Uber driver nets abouts $17500 per year working a full week and no vacation. An Uber driver gives 25 percent to Uber and they only make about a quarter of a basic living wage for a family of 4.

Yes, you get to pick your hours and have some freedom but an individual would have to work 140 hours a week to make a living wage for a family of 4. If you don't have dependents or a wife you would be living pay check to pay check at best.

What went wrong? Uber promised that one could work 15 hours a week and make $300. They forgot to tell you there are costs involved like gas, I sursnxe and maintenance. How did this end up to be such a low paying minimum wage pursuit?

Agree or disagree and provide numbers please.


----------



## Board

It's the same world wide. I live in Perth, Australia. Making half the minimum wage.
Always a pool of new drivers to take advantage of. Never ending


----------



## ariel5466

I make more than minimum wage after expenses. But our minimum wage is a measly $7.25/hour and hasn't increased in 10 years. So that's not saying a lot.


----------



## Board

Wow, 22yrs ago when I earnt that an hour. Couldn't survive on that here. Ours is $18, I'm earning about $12 A hour after all Liabilities. Hard to survive on it. I live in a trailer to survive


----------



## tmart

They must change this model or they are destined to fail imo


----------



## Uber's Guber

tmart said:


> They must change this model or they are destined to fail imo


Any changes to their current model will only result in more money for their pockets and less money in yours.


----------



## tmart

Uber's Guber said:


> Any changes to their current model will only result in more money for their pockets and less money in yours.


What about New York City, do you notice how drivers from there never seem to chime in about how much dough they're making, which gives me the idea they might be doing good (above avg), and btw we'll soon see what happens in Cali


----------

